
Ask HN: Verify corporate email address as Gmail or Outlook? - Raed667
For a corporate email address is there a way to check its email provider?
======
viraptor
You can resolve the MX record on the domain. For example at
[https://mxtoolbox.com/SuperTool.aspx?action=mx%3amxtoolbox.c...](https://mxtoolbox.com/SuperTool.aspx?action=mx%3amxtoolbox.com&run=toolpage)
\- you can see the mxtoolbox is directing the mail to aspmx.l.google.com which
is basically google mail.

